# DraftExpress: Wolves like Tyreke Evans



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

_http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-June-2nd-3241/_From [URL="http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-June-2nd-3241/"]Jonathan Givony/DraftExpress:[/url]_While some NBA teams insist that Ricky Rubio and James Harden are the top players on the Minnesota Timberwolves’ draft board at the moment, others suggest that they are beginning to warm up to the prospect of picking Evans at #6._
_
“He’s definitely a good fit there,” one high ranking NBA executive with a pick just a few spots below Minnesota’s suggests. “He can play with Randy Foye or without him, you can mix and match him with all kinds of guards, as long as you’re willing to put the ball in his hands. With that wingspan, he can even guard some small forwards. He gives you tremendous versatility in that regard.”_
_
The big question mark here surrounds Minnesota’s new GM, David Kahn. It’s not easy to get a handle on his ideology in regards to the draft, as he was not really a traditional basketball hire. Kahn’s connections with NBA commissioner David Stern—single-handedly propping up a number of D-League franchises over the years—is rumored to have played an influential role in securing his new job._
_
Kahn is reportedly telling NBA teams that he’s not married to the idea of using the #6 pick, and that he would be willing to listen to trade offers for it. _


----------

